# Home made Stabilizer and Bow Light



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and let you guys tell me what you think of my Home made (Machined/milled at home) Bow light which I also designed to be weighted as a stabilizer and built in damper. I have been working on this design off and on for some time. These are some older pictures but you get the Idea.

In raw aluminum

















The light next to the raw aluminum stock



























Some bad pictures of it in the dark. (its hard to take a picture and hold the bow

























I have now moved away from the fixed red lens and opted for a "flip" up lens. That way I can use the 600lumen white light for trailing. And yes I said 600 lumen. This sucker is bright.

Well guys let me know what you think. I do have pictures of me making these. And some new pictures with the light anodized. And even one that has been camo printed like our bows.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

great design. How much it weights? :darkbeer:


----------



## NYsliversling (May 16, 2004)

*now i need one*

looks great 2 me. what r u going to sell them for???


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice work....


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

NYsliversling said:


> looks great 2 me. what r u going to sell them for???





Hammer0419 said:


> Very nice work....


Yes, all of this. Great work :darkbeer:


----------



## CSnider (Jun 26, 2009)

That's a good question. How much are you gonna sell them for? I'd like to have one!


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

bilongo said:


> great design. How much it weights? :darkbeer:


Weight 8.4oz - 51/49 distribution
600 Lumen 3.7v 2.5amp
All aluminum - except outer bars which are made from Acetal. (The Acetal helps reduce any noise made from bumping the light. And also absorbs vibration like no tomorrow) 
The outer bars are fully suspended between the end caps with a lot of tension so that vibration is funneled down to them and dissipates while traveling down the rods.
Fully Anodized for rock hard durability. 
The red lens fully snaps closed and has a spring to flip up out of the way when you want to use the white light.
Just to let you know when I do figure out a price (By this weekend) the light will come with 2 rechargeable batteries, wall charger, the light (of course) and the flip up red lens. I can also get blue and yellow lenses if anyone wants them.

And thanks to all the nice comments. I have been working on this light and design for a really long time. I just got tired of the low power lights and taking them off and on to put my stabilized on. This light stays on my bow day or night.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*New camo*



CSnider said:


> That's a good question. How much are you gonna sell them for? I'd like to have one!


I am not sure YET. I am still getting the process down. Here are a few more pics I took after getting the lights back from Liquidprintone.com. I wanted to see how they looked in camo. It is a process that I sould be able to do at home. Let me know if you guys like the black anodized or camo better.

The Body


----------



## BoneCollector69 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice light...PM sent


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

FILL OUT YOUR PROFILE

I think if you do sell them do both, black or camo. I think that some camo comes out wierd on small parts, look more like swirled paint then camo. But it is just IMHO


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks great.
Just let us know how much.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

tjsjr said:


> FILL OUT YOUR PROFILE
> 
> I think if you do sell them do both, black or camo. I think that some camo comes out wierd on small parts, look more like swirled paint then camo. But it is just IMHO


OK, I filled out my profile. And yes I do agree about the camo on small parts.
But after getting these back they look better then I could have hoped for.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

traywick said:


> OK, I filled out my profile. And yes I do agree about the camo on small parts. But after getting these back they look better then I could have hoped for.


 thank you. also ill agree your parts turned out good.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

they look great in black or camo... i will be awaiting a price


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Black and those things ROCK! I want one.:darkbeer:


----------



## Scott Alkinburg (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see price. Really trick! I want for sure!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

what flash light did you built around? at 600 lumens id like one as a hand held regular light ALSO!


----------



## seatec (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice job, I may want one, its just cool and you put a lot of work into it. Wayne


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

tjsjr said:


> what flash light did you built around? at 600 lumens id like one as a hand held regular light ALSO!


I didn't use any light. I make the entire thing from the switch to the clear lens. I only buy the batteries, charger, optic and led. 

I have thought about making a clicky tail switch for this and a lot of other accessories.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*Making*



seatec said:


> Nice job, I may want one, its just cool and you put a lot of work into it. Wayne


Thanks Wayne. I have put a lot of wok into designing this. It takes about 6 hours total time to make each light.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

traywick said:


> I didn't use any light. I make the entire thing from the switch to the clear lens. I only buy the batteries, charger, optic and led.
> 
> I have thought about making a clicky tail switch for this and a lot of other accessories.
> 
> ...


Dang...... youre awful handy.:darkbeer: I was hoping for a bright flashlight. The time is going to make them awfull expensive isnt it?  Keep up the good work.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

tjsjr said:


> Dang...... youre awful handy.:darkbeer: I was hoping for a bright flashlight. The time is going to make them awfull expensive isnt it?  Keep up the good work.


Well if i figured the cost on how long I wouldn't even make one for me. I thing I can keep it in the same ball park as any other flash light in the same power rating. That is what I will be working on this weekend.

Also if I am making more then one at a time I don't have to change over my mill and lathe every time. I can make 5 or 6 of the same part. Change my setup and make 5 or 6 of another part. So I think that will also reduce the amount of time for each.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome! Did you design it for hunting hogs (ie: red light)? Beautiful job.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Grandad said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Did you design it for hunting hogs (ie: red light)? Beautiful job.


Mainly hogs, ***** and bow fishing. ***** can see the red but those little boogers are not scared they tend to walk towards you. And hogs can see red but their eye sight sucks they just see a blur from one color to the next. And at night the shift from dark to red is so little that they just stand there.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

purpus for red light?


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Dewberry said:


> they look great in black or camo... i will be awaiting a price


I agree. I like the Black or Camo. The camo does take longer to get done because right now I have to send them out.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you say what kind of batteries the light uses? Probably lithium... I prefer Sanyo Eneloops.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Grandad said:


> Did you say what kind of batteries the light uses? Probably lithium... I prefer Sanyo Eneloops.


The only problem with Sanyo Eneloops is they are slow discharge. The LED in my light requires a battery with a high discharge rate. The batteries are 18650Lithium 3.7v 2.5amp.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

get a patent for those. they look really nice.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> get a patent for those. they look really nice.


I have one pending...


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*Price*

OK guys after looking at the cost of materials and time I have came to a final price.

Price: $200.00
Whats included: Light (Of course)
2 Batteries and 1 charger
1 Flip Red Filter

Warranty: Light - Lifetime on workmanship
Batteries and charger - 30 Days (Because I do not make these)

There will be more accessories available as time goes by.

Accessories in the works: 1 - Spot light handle - Use to remove the light and turn into a hand held spot light
2 - Outer bar mount for modular connection to rifle, pistol so on.

Accessories available: 1 - Yellow and Blue flip filters - Each extra filter will be $10.00
2 - Extra batteries and charges

Now I don't know how about taken orders on here I don't want to break any forum rules. So for right now PM me. I don't know if I need to make a separate thread in the classifieds or what.

Also please realize that I hand make these so it does take some time to complete them. Expect a minimum of 1 week for completion. And I will make and ship these in the order in which they are paid for. Also please note that if you want camo right now it can add up to 2 weeks to get them done.(I have to send them out for camo). If there is a big demand for the camo I am trying to get a setup at home so I can do them.

Thanks guys


----------



## Chief56 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bow light*

Looks great. How much is camo version?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

How long does the battery life at 600 Lumen? My Sure fire at 65 last around 1 hour at 6v.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Chief56 said:


> Looks great. How much is camo version?


Camo is the same price. But remember it will take up to 2 weeks longer to get done. And I also have to have a 200.00 minimum order to get them done. And they charge me 30 dollars a light. So I would need 7 people wanting camo to send them off.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> How long does the battery life at 600 Lumen? My Sure fire at 65 last around 1 hour at 6v.


Well I have not ran a continuous running test. But my brother and I have hunted all weekend long on the same batteries. Which consisted of use the light to see incoming and for trailing after kills.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

traywick said:


> Well I have not ran a continuous running test. But my brother and I have hunted all weekend long on the same batteries. Which consisted of use the light to see incoming and for trailing after kills.


Well I dont **** or hog hunt so I really dont need one but may be interested in a flashligh buil like that.....any ideas and maybe price range?


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I dont **** or hog hunt so I really dont need one but may be interested in a flashligh buil like that.....any ideas and maybe price range?


Well I could see about just making a clicky switch instead of the tail switch with the stud. Let me know if that would be what you are talking about.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

traywick said:


> Well I could see about just making a clicky switch instead of the tail switch with the stud. Let me know if that would be what you are talking about.


something small and handheld like my sure fire would be great, with a whole for some 550 cord lanyard also if possible.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

very cool light there. where in texas are you??? I know alot of guys down here in s.e. tx that would buy them for sure.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

SANDBAGGER said:


> very cool light there. where in texas are you??? I know alot of guys down here in s.e. tx that would buy them for sure.


Right now I am in Jackson, Ms. But I hope I will be back in Texas within the year. I lived in the Tyler area.


----------



## Jtray (Jul 6, 2009)

I want one real bad, but have to wait till Friday!


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the overwhelming response. It kind of makes you feel all warm and fuzzy when people like something that you have created...LOL But really I have to get my butt busy I really didnt expect this fast of a response.

Thanks to all you guys... Sorry and Gals. I hope that what I have made can contribute to the fun of hunting.


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

*North*

Traywick

awsome workmen ship  im considering one would ya ship one north
if need be:smile:


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

weldorman said:


> Traywick
> 
> awsome workmen ship  im considering one would ya ship one north
> if need be:smile:


I will ship it any where you need it.  

And man I did not expect this quick of a response. To all you guys (and gals) that have bought a light I hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice work!!
cold you tell me some electrical details? 
what driver, led and reflector are you using?


----------



## Chief56 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bow Light*

Light arrived today. Excellent product, worked as advertised. Great Job


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Chief56 said:


> Light arrived today. Excellent product, worked as advertised. Great Job


Chief, I am glad you like it. Let me know if you have any suggestions on changes or what ever. Happy Hunting


----------



## tom_faber (Jan 5, 2008)

Bcbow, my guess is you only get an hour on your surefire cause it is xenon bulb.

I know I get 11 hours on my G2 LED Surefire, so I would think it would have some long battery life.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*Update*

Just wanted to see what you guys thought about the new logo for my line of lights.









And also after a very long weekend I have all lights that have been paid for box and ready to go in the morning. Well all but one. And that one will be ready mid week. Thanks guys for all your support.


----------



## bayuboy (Jul 27, 2009)

This thing is sweet. Great job.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

bayuboy said:


> This thing is sweet. Great job.


Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*Soon O so soon*

Just wanted to show you guys a cool picture off one of the cameras at the deer lease. I hope to have some pictures and videos of my brother and I putting the smack down on some of these using the lights.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*Update*

Also wanted to thank everyone for their great ideas on some improvements to the light. Some of the ideas might be possible some not so much. Also I have had a few people say when they received their lights they had a hard time unscrewing the tail switch. After doing some investigating I have found that the electronic lube I use on the tail switch thread and o-ring has a problem with making rubber expand when it is in hot temperature. (120+) like when they are in the back of an 18 wheeler being shipped. If you have this problem its an easy fix just place the light in the freezer for about 5 minutes it will make the o-ring contract and it will unscrew with out a problem. After that you can still use the same o-ring with out having any issues. What happen is the o-ring swells in high temperatures and squeezes out all the lube making a very dry connection between the body and o-ring. I have now fixed the problem and moved away from the radio shack brand lube and now use white lithium. But if you still have a problem please contact me and I will take care of any issues. 

Thanks everyone. Happy hunting


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Stabilizer Light*

Chad,
Just got mine and it is nice.High quality piece of equipment.I am currently charging the batteries and will try it out tonight.

Thanks


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Stabilizer light*

Came back in and the batteries were all charged up.Installed one and wow!Except for my big spotilights this is the brightest light that I own.For such a compact unit the light is amazing.Can't wait to try it on my bow.

Good luck with those porkers.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

rackmasterlgw said:


> Came back in and the batteries were all charged up.Installed one and wow!Except for my big spotilights this is the brightest light that I own.For such a compact unit the light is amazing.Can't wait to try it on my bow.
> 
> Good luck with those porkers.


Man I am glad you like it. Let me know how the night hunts go.


----------



## DRPierce (Jul 21, 2009)

I like your design, are you in full production mode?


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86909

Take a look. I made 1 and it turned out pretty good. 1st time sauldering....soooooo took like 2 hours....should have taken 1 max. :mg:


Check it out! 


Sorry for hijacking btw lol


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Nman77 said:


> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86909
> 
> Take a look. I made 1 and it turned out pretty good. 1st time sauldering....soooooo took like 2 hours....should have taken 1 max. :mg:
> 
> ...


No problem. I have seen your thread at Texas bow hunter. Not bad. I don't visit TBH that often any more. They seem to have had a problem when I made a post about my light.(and it was not about selling my lights) They deleted my post after it was 3 pages long and deleted all PM between me and other members (even the ones that had nothing to do with the light). They gave me the reason that hawglite is there biggest sponsor and hawlite was not happy with seeing anything on there that was better then theirs. That is pretty much a quote. But anyways I like your light.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

DRPierce said:


> I like your design, are you in full production mode?


Pretty much full production. I am a small time guy that pretty much deals with guys that want hand made items. And products that have been well researched and developed to give the most they can get. I do have 11 archery shops that will be carrying my light by the end of October.


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

traywick said:


> Pretty much full production. I am a small time guy that pretty much deals with guys that want hand made items. And products that have been well researched and developed to give the most they can get. I do have 11 archery shops that will be carrying my light by the end of October.


Congrats! Good to hear! Btw Like the logo....BRIGHTEN UP THOSE EYES they will look even cooler!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

bump, i want one so bad!


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I wouldn't spend $120.00 for a Hawglite, even more for another one. I guess if we could hunt at night here it might be something to consider.
It does look well made though.


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 30, 2008)

*Nice light!!*

You know your going to have to mass produce these...That light is an item that has been short coming for some time...I have a cheap built one now that works but you have raised the bar....You any kin to Matthew Macpherson??...Good job!!....:thumbs_up


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

*price*

ok so i read all through this and let me tell ya this light stab looks absolutely amazing. ive read that everyone who has ordered one has loved theirs so far. ive been lookin for a stab for my new bow and was debating whether to get a bow light but this is the perfect combo. i must have overread the price on these bad boys. would you mind lettin me know the price on a camo one?

BUMP for amazing craftsmanship on this one.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

traywick said:


> OK guys after looking at the cost of materials and time I have came to a final price.
> 
> Price: $200.00
> Whats included: Light (Of course)
> ...


bump to answer PSE KINGs ??


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

tjsjr said:


> bump to answer PSE KINGs ??


Thanks tjsjr,

Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you guys. They only thing that has changed in the pricing is I am not doing anymore camo right now. I just have to have way to many people wanting camo to meet the minimum order to get the camo done. (14 lights to meet minimum order) and right now 14 lights is 2 may be 3 weeks of work. Just an update I have all lights shipped that where paid for before 8/7/09 working on lights paid for after that date now. 

Thanks guys
Chad


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

PSE-KING1026 said:


> ok so i read all through this and let me tell ya this light stab looks absolutely amazing. ive read that everyone who has ordered one has loved theirs so far. ive been lookin for a stab for my new bow and was debating whether to get a bow light but this is the perfect combo. i must have overread the price on these bad boys. would you mind lettin me know the price on a camo one?
> 
> BUMP for amazing craftsmanship on this one.


Thanks man I try to do my best on each and every one I make. I have had my butt kicked lately with the orders. I will be glad when bow season starts so I will have an excuse to take a week off.


----------



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

I also make a bow mounted hunting light and received the same warm welcome from TBH. I have had several posts deleted and even been banned once. I would only post if someone on the site asked for a less expensive option. It seems they are are doing a disservice to the forum members if they ask for options and nothing can be posted. I read your add and it did not seem like you were advertising your product. It kind of reminds me of high school over there. Good luck with the lights. They look great.


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice job, looks great!


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

*Update*

Just wanted to do a quick update so I did not have to contact everyone individually. I shipped all lights today that where ordered before 8-21-09.

Also I will be going out of town 9/18-21 to go hunting so if anyone orders please add 4 days to the usual turn around.

Thanks guys. Now I expect with hunting season coming up to see a lot of pictures coming in of you guys using the light. I hope everyone enjoys it as much as I do. Good hunting


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

*Bow light*

Are you still making these? Would like to have one for Racoon and badger hunting.
Great craftsmanship


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wondering the same? You still making these? I've been **** hunting lately and am sick of not being able to see chit. Those are great. I'm gonna spread the word to the Utah Bowfishers I know as well.


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

these things look sweet!


----------



## RustyBoar (May 27, 2010)

nice light, i need one! we used to drill a hole in the back of a mag light and do the same thing, but this is 100x better.


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I unfortunately need no light to hunt but this stab tempts me out of pure amazing-ness well done and I hope you get these things going on the market!


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

This is probably the coolest thing I've seen on the AT DIY forum. Great job!!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

$200 a light?



traywick said:


> OK guys after looking at the cost of materials and time I have came to a final price.
> 
> Price: $200.00
> Whats included: Light (Of course)
> ...


----------

